# codd bottles



## dumpling (Jun 4, 2009)

I have always loved "old" bottles and have several, but I can't seem to find any information about two bottles.  They belonged to my parents so I do not know where they were originally found.  They have belonged to me for the past 25 years, but I had them stored in the back of a closet.   
 I believe both are codd type bottles.  Both have seams down either side, but the seams stop at the lip of the bottle and lip appears to have been added after the bottle was formed.  
 One bottle is a torpedo bottle and says "JOHN E LIGHTBOURN & Co   BERMUDA"  on the front.  
 The other bottle says "GOSLING BROs  BERMUDA" on the front.  On the back "CANNINGTON SHAW & Co Ld MAKERS   SIHELENS  ENGLAND"   On the bottom of the bottle "5424".  
 Can anyone tell me more about these bottles? [8|]


----------



## Digswithstick (Jun 4, 2009)

Hello and welcome ,I believe codds have a marble in neck of bottle for sealing contents,do yours have marble ? Pictures really help for Id's


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Jun 4, 2009)

Welcome dumpling,
          They are codds, and very nice ones.  Does the JOHN E LIGHTBOURN & Co one have a colored lip?  If so then thats a very pricy example.  Bermuda codds are pretty collectable.


----------



## dumpling (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks.  No, the John E Lightbourn & Co does not have a colored lip.  Do you know about what time the bottles were made?  I am working on getting pictures posted, if that would help.


----------



## dumpling (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, the  codd bottles have marbles and what appears to be some type of ring that probably worked as a washer.  Of course the ring or washer is loose in the bottle now.  I am working on getting pictures posted.[]


----------



## BeachComber (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey Dumpling,  
         Those two codd bottles are the more common examples of Bermuda Codds. Both the Lightbourn and the Goslings date from about 1900 - 1915 or so. Here in Bermuda they sell for about $50 - $60 a piece. The rubber ring in the bottle used to be lodged in the ring space in the lip of the bottle. That allowed for the pressure to remain sealed and contained within the bottle when the marble was presurized and pushed up in the lip. Back in the 1900s the local kids used to smash these bottles in order to get the marble to play with. So as a result they became a rare bottle in general, since most of them are busted. There are a few different variations of the Lightbourn codds, and it sounds like you have the J.W Dobson Makers type. There are also a few variations of the Goslings Codd. Here is a picture of just a few of my lightbourns and Goslings. Nice bottles though!


----------



## BeachComber (Jun 4, 2009)

A few more variations. There are many more shapes, sizes and colored variations but these are the more common ones.


----------

